# Half of a clay flower pot?



## Iowa T Keeper (Feb 29, 2004)

How do you guys cut your clay flower pots in half?  Do you saw or break or what?


----------



## dennis (Feb 29, 2004)

Let it drop from about 6 ft heigth, and hope for the best. You'd better buy some more pots then you'd actually need, since you can't always be sure to break the pot exactly in half...

But seriously, I have no clue. I'd say sawing sounds like the easiest solution .


----------



## chid (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi.
I use an electric grinder for mine.
Chid


----------



## Iowa T Keeper (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm sawing right now with a swiss army knife saw.  It's taking forever, but I guess it's ok.  Rock is on TV I guess I'll just saw away while Rocky boxes


----------



## Buspirone (Feb 29, 2004)

Its covered here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16258


----------



## Iowa T Keeper (Feb 29, 2004)

thanks  Buspirone as it would happen I just hit it with a hammer and broke it into about half.  Alittle morew than I wanted,but It will work.


----------



## Walter (Feb 29, 2004)

I would use the Japanese katana and fast slash.
Make someone hold the flowerpot and be sure to point the katana somewhere in the middle of the pot!  ;P


----------



## Action Jackson (Feb 29, 2004)

For what it's worth, I've always sawed.

I have, since then, started leaning towards using bark and flat rocks instead...  They look nice enough and are certainly less difficult to implement.


----------



## Sheri (Feb 29, 2004)

Can't you just bury the bottom half in the substrate and not worry about cutting it at all?


----------



## spyder7697 (Feb 29, 2004)

heres what i do, I skore the edges with a file or even a large nail(about a 16 penny or so) then cut or chip notches on both sides where you want it to split and then place the notches on a semi sharp long blade type object (i use a three edged metal drafting ruler) and tap from the top lightly BUT MAKE SURE THAT YOU SKORE THE EDGES AS DEEPLY AS YOU CANI average about a 80% success. but the best way i have ever used is a band saw and heres a trick on getting access to one, try your local high school wood or metal shop they are usually more than willing to help out
hope this helps
Ski-Ya Laterz
Russ


----------



## metzgerzoo (Mar 1, 2004)

Personally I think just buring the bottom half is a lot easier than actually breaking the thing in half but...if you really want to break it in half, soak the pot in water first (if it's an actual unglazed clay pot) that way it will actually break and not just shatter or fracture.  Personal opinion.....just bury the bottom half!


----------



## pronty (Mar 1, 2004)

I've usually just dropped them on the floor to crack them 

I have usually dropped them dry but this time I tested the wet pot too 

Cracking the pot (DivX compressed)

..And burying half of the pot is a good idea, but only if there is enough substrate for that  but it's easier to lift away a half flowerpot if you need to check up on the T


----------



## G_Wright (Mar 1, 2004)

Drill along the line where you want the pot to crack then hit it gently with a hammer


----------



## da_illest (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pronty _
> *I've usually just dropped them on the floor to crack them
> 
> I have usually dropped them dry but this time I tested the wet pot too
> ...


lol! i thought you where joking around when you said you drop it from six feet! lolol


----------



## pronty (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *lol! i thought you where joking around when you said you drop it from six feet! lolol *


 well it wasn't me who was talking about 6 feet 

It's more like 2-3 feet   depends on the size of the pot ;P


----------



## Overmenneske (Mar 1, 2004)

Pronty:

Thank you for that video, you made me really laugh here! =D


----------



## sunnymarcie (Mar 2, 2004)

Too cute sweetie
But it works


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 2, 2004)

i get the plastic flower pots;P


----------



## DnKslr (Mar 3, 2004)

> Can't you just bury the bottom half in the substrate and not worry about cutting it at all?


I agree with not breaking the pot. I just bury the whole thing in the dirt and let the T dig out what it wants. Most of them build a little mound right in front of the entrance and one even built an entire substrate wall! I guess it's not taking any visitors 


I love that "Cracking the Pot" video! Too cute!=D


----------

